# PSI =awful customer service???



## bon (May 18, 2012)

just want to complain

I'm so disappointed to them.


I bought something from them 1 month ago, but still not receive the 

package yet. (It usually take only 7 days) priority international


so I asked them through e-mail( I live in Taiwan) to see what happeded. 

I need them to call the USPS.



Tracking Number: CJ215165559US

no update after May 1

the package still in USA.



but after over 15 mails,  none of them be replyed.


psind@pennstateind.com   Is this the right e-mail?


maybe they are too busy    or ignore on purpose



Now the only thing I can do is   keep waiting.:frown:


----------



## Justturnin (May 18, 2012)

This is unfortunate but I don't think it is in PSI's hands right now.  Once they ship it is on USPS.  From what I understand email is not the best way to reach PSI.  I would think that pretty soon they would bite the bullet and send another package.  Please keep us updated on how they do follow through.  I know a month is a long time to wait but I have had overseas packages that I have sent take longer than that to arrive.


----------



## OldGrumpy (May 18, 2012)

I had the opposite experience.  Placed an order Tuesday.  Received it in Texas today.  Not only that I placed my order online and forgot something.  Called their Customer Service # - lady there was super nice and added the missing item to my online order.  Top service in my opinion!


----------



## TellicoTurning (May 18, 2012)

I agree with Chris... sounds more like the delay is with USPS... but suggest you send a PM to psilevy here on the forum... he's the owner of PSI and may not be getting your emails from his service folks... I know that in larger companies, sometimes mails don't get passed along to the right people as they should.. no fault of anyone or fault of everyone... I've been dealing with PSI for over 10 years and have never had a problem or delay.


----------



## ed4copies (May 18, 2012)

CJ215165559US

                                                                                                                                                                                                         Priority Mail International Parcels

                                                                                                                                                                    Processed Through Sort Facility

                                                                                                                                                                                                                         May 01, 2012, 7:46 am                                                                             

                                                                                                                                                                                                                 FOREIGN CENTERJERSEY CITY NJ 099                                              

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         International Parcels






                                                                                                                                  Arrived at Sort Facility

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    May 01, 2012, 7:45 am                                                                                                          

                                                                                                                                                                                                                               FOREIGN CENTERJERSEY CITY NJ 099                                                  





                                                                                                                                  Depart USPS Sort Facility

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    April 24, 2012                                                                                                           

                                                                                                                                                                                                                               KEARNY, NJ 07032                                                  





                                                                                                                                  Processed through USPS Sort Facility

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    April 24, 2012, 8:21 am                                                                                                          

                                                                                                                                                                                                                               KEARNY, NJ 07032                                                  





                                                                                                                                  Processed through USPS Sort Facility

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    April 22, 2012, 12:09 am                                                                                                          

                                                                                                                                                                                                                               CHICAGO, IL 60688                                                  





                                                                                                                                  Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    April 21, 2012, 2:34 am                                                                                                          

                                                                                                                                                                                                                               PHILADELPHIA, PA 19116                                                  





                                                                                                                                  Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    April 21, 2012, 1:19 am                                                                                                          

                                                                                                                                                                                                                               PHILADELPHIA, PA 19115                                                  





                                                                                                                                  Shipment Accepted

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    April 20, 2012, 7:24 pm                                                                                                          

                                                                                                                                                                                                                               PHILADELPHIA, PA 19176                                                  





                                                                                                                                  Electronic Shipping Info Received

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    April 20, 2012

On international shipments, once it leaves the USA, it is difficult for us to get more information.

Your package left on May 1.  They will probably have to "initiate a search", but I think they are the only ones who can do that.

The times we have had this problem, once I asked the USPS to search, the package has "turned up" in less than 21 days.

Hope this helps!!

Ed


----------



## Andrew_K99 (May 18, 2012)

I agree with Chris, it is out of PSI's control at this point and is in the hands of the USPS.  Based on the tracking info it looks like PSI sent it quickly.

I'd try contacting the USPS and see what they say ... i'd follow up with PSI to let them know that the USPS is probably not the best for international mail.


----------



## plantman (May 18, 2012)

:redface::redface: To Bon: I live in Wisconsin, less than half way across the United states from PSI and think it's great if I receive my order in three weeks. Even though I receive shipping conformation from them, it takes another ten days to two weeks for the package to arrive. I think the problem is not PSI, but the US Postal system. There is a reason why they have lost money every year they have been in business and controlled by the Federal Government. As for your order, those horses in the Pony Express are not great swimmers. 
Jim S


----------



## Kaliptus (May 18, 2012)

To Bon: I supply my blanks from Ukraine and for today I prefer USPS priority mail international when I need to ship parcel to USA. I have to say that sometimes delivery status doesn't work correct. I will explain an example. One month ago I supplied parcel from Ukraine to USA. And I had the same to your situation with tracking parcel at USPS web site. It showed that parcel had a status as "processed through sort facility" but my customer had already received this parcel. 
Don't worry I think you will receive your parcel in the next few days.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (May 18, 2012)

Ordered from PSI Monday morning they shipped it tuesday and I got it yesterday. I chose priority mail and I got it faster then ever before.USPS did a great job for me.


----------



## louie68 (May 18, 2012)

So check out other suppliers forget PSI and ship by air only!!!
I recieved packages from China in less than 7 days.
It's all about how they ship it, it can sit on a dock in customs for 1/month before it's process. so FLY FLY FLY !!!


----------



## Rick P (May 18, 2012)

Bon.....the shipping I do back and forth from Germany takes FOREVER! I agree that this time it seems to be out of PSI's hands......this time.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 20, 2012)

Most international packages sent via USPS can not be tracked once they leave the USA unless you use Express Shipping which is very expensive.  That particular package seems to have gotten bounced around a bit but it does look like it is probably in Taiway - the best thing to do is check with your own post office or customs office.  If there is an import tax or duty or a VAT due they might be holding it.


----------



## bon (May 20, 2012)

Thank you guys. Thank you for your advices and kind help.



I've asked Taiwan Post, seem like the package hasn't enter Taiwan yet.
So they can do nothing.

on the other hand, USPS tell me to ask PSI to call them.


Anyway, I'll keep patient.



Maybe they ship the package to T-a-i-l-a-n-d, not T-a-i-w-a-n.

This do happened.^^


----------



## Rick P (May 20, 2012)

Bon we get stuff sent to Arkansa or even Alabama instead of Alaska because of the abbreviations used some times.........I dont doubt for a moment that Tailand and Taiwan get mixed up and I can sympathize with your frustration.


----------



## bon (May 24, 2012)

still not receive the package yet, over a month now.

Because I need the pen kits in a hurry, so I place a new order in 5/21

Order Number : 641085
Placed : 05/21/2012 09:49:21 EDT

usps international priority


also not get the email of shippment confirmation today.

how about this??


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 24, 2012)

Any postal delivered item to Taiwan from the US is going to take a long time if it ships surface, I'd think...  Even USPS priority isn't 'Overnight mail'...it's just slightly faster mail. 

An alternative would be to find a supplier in your own hemisphere for urgent needs.  Timberbits is based in Australia, and can ship to Canada in 4 days...so I think he'd be able to ship to Taiwan quickly as well, as it's much closer than Canada. 

Just FYI.


----------



## RogerH (May 24, 2012)

Try using Woodturningz, they are a PSI agent.  They ship to me in less than half the time that I can get stuff from PSI. I know there are other PSI agents too.

Better advice-buy from someone other than PSI whenever you can.  There are LOTS and LOTS of suppliers who want to earn your business, and will pick a shipper for you that is both reasonably priced and reasonable quick.  PSI really doesn't care, in my considerable experience with them.


----------



## WWAtty (May 24, 2012)

PSI sure takes a beating here.  Not that I totally disagree with the criticism.  My experiences have been mainly good, with a few bumps in their customer service dept.  If I was rating them on Yelp, I'd give them 3 or 3-1/2 stars.

PSI is sort of the AOL of pen turning suppliers.  They do a good job of introducing the masses to pen turning, but eventually you'll move on to better sources.


----------



## camb (May 24, 2012)

*psi*

Ihave had nothing but good luck with psi on the 5 or 6 orders I have placed with them   jeff


----------



## Kindaso (May 24, 2012)

I have had the same horrible experience with PSI. I made my fist order with them ever, as a customer wanted a vertex fountain pen and wood n whimsies does not carry it. I made the order about 2 weeks ago and, according to tracking, the order hasnt even been sent yet. Ive sent multiple emails and have had no response. I am very dissapointed


----------



## MesquiteMan (May 24, 2012)

This is another one of the PSI threads that needs to stop.  Bashing a vendor for how long it takes the SHIPPING company to deliver the product is not fair to PSI, especially when it is an international order.

Curtis O. Seebeck
IAP Head Moderator


----------

